# first ear cropp is it good?



## dmoney23 (Dec 23, 2009)

this is the first dog that i've had cropped and i just wanted to kno if it was a good cropp and wil they stand?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Post a picture in the photo section.


----------



## dmoney23 (Dec 23, 2009)

ok there not the best pics they were just cropped tuesday.


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

well the left ear looks smaller than the right =/


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Left ear looks uneven.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

You should get better pictures for me to see. I need a little more contrast. Maybe take your pup outside and get down on his level. They look good from here, but it'd be better for me to judge with the dog looking straight forward, not up.


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> Left ear looks uneven.


it is im sure!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

What did the vet call that style of cut?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

They might be uneven till they heal, because of swelling you just do not know how they will look till later. If they start to fall you need to start taping them when the stitches come out. They only think I really notice is the vet did not couture the base of the ear and IMO not a great crop job. It is really hard to find a good vet to do a decent job I have a few crop jobs that did not go as planned. Cute pup I hope the heal up nice for you.


----------



## dmoney23 (Dec 23, 2009)

he said it was a stafforshire cut not to short not to long.


----------



## dmoney23 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## dmoney23 (Dec 23, 2009)

the best pictures i could possibly get bad camera and he's not wanting to sit still lol.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

the first pics you posted were....blah! But the second set they look good, he is a cutie and I think his crop will look good. I think thats a show crop.


----------



## dmoney23 (Dec 23, 2009)

ok thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

As your dog gets older the ears will look a little shorter, they will end up medium. She will need probably a round or two of support after the stitches out, but they will turn out just fine


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks like a show crop to me, but Im no expert. Like PK said, theyre gonna look funny from the swelling, but I think they'll look great once your pup matures a bit! I remember Chino getting a show crop, they looked ridiculous but now since he's almost one, they suit him perfectly and look awesome (at least to me LOL) 

Cute puppy btw


----------



## dmoney23 (Dec 23, 2009)

thanks for the feedback,they look alot better now that the sticthes and scabs have been removed.


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

That looks a lot like my pup but he has rose ears.

Its gunna be tough to tell for a few weeks or so on how they will look in the end. I personally like the tall crop more than a short one. The two presentable non battle crops are a personal preference/opinion.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

gorgeous doggie...I think the crop looks good


----------

